# Food Safety News Fri 2/7/2020



## daveomak.fs (Feb 7, 2020)

Food Safety News
Fri 2/7/2020 4:01 AM






Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* 250 new cases in Salmonella egg outbreak affecting 18 countries*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 07, 2020 12:05 am Almost 250 new infections have been recorded in a multi-country outbreak of Salmonella linked to eggs from Poland. The European Centre for Disease Prevention and Control (ECDC) and European Food Safety Authority (EFSA) reported that as of January this year, 18 countries have reported 656 confirmed and 202 probable cases since February 2017. There are...  Continue Reading


* New bovine virus associated with human head colds and sinus infections gets into USA*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 07, 2020 12:04 am Bovine Kobuvirus, a cattle virus first discovered in Japan in 2003, has arrived in the United States. The arrival is reported in the medical journal, “Emerging Infectious Diseases.” Bovine Kobuvirus or BKV is from the family of viruses that cause head colds and sinus infections in humans. BKV looks to be the latest in zoonotic...  Continue Reading



* Scientists say raw milk testing in England ineffective*
By News Desk on Feb 07, 2020 12:02 am The current testing regime in England for unpasteurized milk is not fit for purpose, according to researchers describing a 2016 Campylobacter outbreak that sickened 69 people. They say there was a need for regular microbiological monitoring to detect contamination with pathogens and recommended reviewing the legal testing criteria to include pathogen assessment, to ensure future...  Continue Reading


* Few things are as sure a bet as handwashing; restaurants should act now*
By Jim Mann on Feb 07, 2020 12:01 am Opinion Lost in the clutter of Millennial trend tracking and menu minutia is the reality of restaurant risk related to poor handwashing. This is a no-fault failure as there are no operational standards, no rewards or discipline, no behavior changing help from the Model Food Code, and no supporting research. There is very little relevant...  Continue Reading


* Letter to the Editor: Entrepreneurs should have access to rent-a-kitchens*
By Guest Contributor on Feb 07, 2020 12:00 am Dear Editor, In relation to your recent story, ‘Microenterprise home kitchens’ look for food safety exemptions in Washington, I live in Missouri. In the St Louis area we have rentable fully equipped commercial kitchens so the entrepreneurs can work in an environment where they learn the right way to do things, are available to health inspections,...  Continue Reading


----------

